# Blocking without a specific reason.....



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have been blocked by some without any cause (in my mind). Some have been resolved, and I'm thankfull, 'cause I've never tried to offend.
Is there a possibility of resolving these blocking issues (privately) without airing any supposed issues through general postings.
It really bothers me that I may have said/posted stuff that would cause blocking.
Bill


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

from what i know
there is no recourse to this bill

when you are blocked
you are blocked

no comments
no notices
no PM's

they just pick up their toys
and go home


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Don't worry about it Bill. I have discovered I'm blocked a couple of times for some unknown reason. There are too many people that are offended by the most trivial comments. Let the immature, childish types stew in their own pot. Forget it. Don't let it bother you.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I really wouldn't put too much stock into being blocked….It's no big deal…..People get their panties in a wad, and for whatever reason they have, or think they have, just decide to block someone….I certainly woudn't loose any shuteye over it…...I was blocked once a long time ago….Didn't bother me a bit, so don't let it bother you…..


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Unfortunate, but there are those that if you don't openly agree with them, they are mad at you. Not everyone grows up as they get older.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Doesn't it say something to you, you're offending people and have no idea why?? Yikes…


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. To any that I've offended, I will make all efforts to rectify in the future.
I'll get on with cleanin' the shop.
This pervasive dust is makin ' me nuts.
Bill


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Bill: resolve yourself to the fact that some people will never be satisfied,whatever you do. With over 55 thousand on here what does a few that block you make any difference. Send them one email and ask for an explanation or removal from their block list and if you don't get an adequate reply just move on.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Yeah poopie, it says that their are some overly sensative weenies out there that can't handle opinions that aren't their own; you might understand that concept. I've got 5 people who have blocked me; three fitt the above profile, one was an antagonistic person that came on the board and slammed tons of projects who I also blocked. I don't know why the 5th blocked me as they gave no indication and I respect them as a member.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*@Howie:* I think this is Bill's problem in the OP, you cannot send a message to someone who has you blocked, and that's one of the features the block provides.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Bill, when you are blocked you are being blocked by someone that only cares about their own opinion or does not have an answer to your opinion. Moment and Jimc have me blocked and we're all best buds. I can't figure it out. They didn't even tell me why.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

@ Poopie, you're right. Can I be like our politicians and say " I Mispoke" (G)


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I had the same concern too recently. Since you cant send a message, it is hard to figure out why. Turns out it was in error, that little block button is close to other links. Could be an accident. But, I understand, if you want some people blocked…guess that means you don't want their PMs either.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Bill,
I would not worry about being blocked. Just return the "Block" to those who block you, and move on. It is their loss, not yours.

And besides, those folks will just follow you around LJs anyway and drop barbs on you even if you do try to ignore them. There are a couple of folks (make that three) on THIS particular thread who have blocked me without me even addressing them. I find that funny. So I just return the block and then I have a list of those folks for future reference. It makes life easier in the long run to have that list and to refer to it once in a while. It keeps things in perspective and allows you, reminds you, who to not bother responding to.

Just my 2-cents worth. Your mileage may vary… *;-)*


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh Russ, +10 on your first statement. So true.

*;-)*


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

So wrong HMike, so wrong. Why act like a child because others are. Everyone should have their say…


----------

